# Smoothest finger bow



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Oneida, 44inches tip to tip, IBO around 300 but louder than other bows. The only bow that comes fairly close that I have drawn is the Ovation.


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

The lever limbed bows are the smoothest by far. And the Oneidas can easily be made to be just as quite as the wheelie bows.

Jerrytee if yours is loud check the timing cable and make sure it has the proper tension and check the brace height. These two things can make a huge difference on the sound of an Oneida and they are often sent out without these two things being set just write because they will shoot slightly faster with a looser timing cable and shorter brace height.


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

My Ross cr 337 is the smoothest drawing bow that I have ever shot, smoother than my dad's ovation. ibo speed is 303, mine is currently around 270, 57#, 29" dl, ata is 37" bh 7.75". As far as accuracy, it is more accurate the the person behind it:wink:


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I don't think my Pro Eagle is louder than any other Oneida, timing cable tension is OK. The one problem with having an Onerida in the UK is that you never see another Oneida, let alone another Pro Eagle. I have fitted Stealth outboards on mine which changes a few things, they are a bit shorter and faster but they don't do the noise levels any favours. But as a target archer I am not that concerned. I am shooting AC super slims weighing 460 grains so thats around 7.6 grains /lb so arrow weight is OK.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*hu*

Oneida Aeroforce. I have never picked up another bow that pulled that smooth and I own several different Oneidas. But not an Aeroforce If you ever get a chance to pull one, do it. It will redefine what you thought smooth was.


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mine an 02 Hoyt protec with LxPro limbs and accuwheels 46.5 A to A with a 8.75 brace height. I'd put it against any Bow for smoothness and quietness. Speed?........................Don't care.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have to agree that my Oneida Aeroforce is extremely smooth. I've only shot a few other bows, but, this one definately takes the cake. My next bow will most likely be a Monster Dragon or Monster Phoenix.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

The smoothest finger compound I've ever shot was a Hoyt ProTec with LXPro limbs and wheels. It broke over effortlessly and shot as smooth as glass. That bow was simply a joy to shoot. It also gave me a case of near terminal target panic, LOL. As I recall, it had an ATA of about 45 1/2" or so and was 50#. Just a super bow. I don't know how things could get any smoother or quieter - or more accurate when shot properly. It was not speedy. I sold it in my quest to get over TP, which I pretty much have by shooting cam bows with shorter ATAs that I sure wouldn't call smooth; accurate and shootable but not smooth.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Best for me*

The smoothest bow that I ever had was and is my mathewsQ2XL 28" @ 65# the ata is about 37 with 75%let off I havent shot many other bows that rolled off my fingers or pulled as smooth as that bow. and very accurate as well. never chronographed so I dont know what the speed was but I know it wasnt very fast.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

trust me it's merlin supernova . had a protec and hated it ,got the merlin and am very pleased with it .


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

93 Hoyt SuperSlam w/Energy Wheels. Very smooth bow with a terrible grip.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Smooth to me may be harsh to you and visa versa

Harsh cams at 50# feel smoother than wheels at 80#

Smoothest to me was my old Hoyt Ram Hunter with Energy wheels and 52# I shot some indoor records with that bow. Draw so easy I could draw it with my little finger. Good targer bow but terrible for 3D.


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

I have to say that the compound I shot the best was an old 4-wheel PSE Citation Hunter. Of course, I was younger, steadier, stronger and keen of eye. Still, I recall wow-ing some guys with a 50-yd. group that they admitted was better than what they could do with their handguns. I was, as the term goes, one with the bow, in my zone, etc.

My '07 PSE Mojo 3D shoots smoke compared to the old Citation. But it's at the price of being relatively loud and hand-shockey (ww?). Still, overall I like the bow. Good to hear what smoothies are still out there. I'm surprised over the votes for Oneida, expected to hear more about the Conquest line and glad to hear Hoyt's still in the running. No Bowtech mention? Is there a Merlin website, not familiar with this bow?


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

I shoot a conquest now but the smoothest is my Q2XL by far


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

99 hoyt Striker 2 contender limbs comand cams.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

A 47.5" Barnsdale "Classic X" with the tri star wheels @ 62# and about 29.5" and fast enough with Easton Lightspeed shafts to not touch the nock shooting barebow on the 80 yd field target. It jus' don't git no better..........:tongue::shade::shade::shade: It rocks.........:band:


----------



## mrfingers (Feb 15, 2008)

conquest 3 with the 60% super soft cam


----------



## quarup (May 10, 2007)

Oneida Extreme Eagle or Black Eagle or a Lite Force Magnum... Smoother than ANY other wheel bow... BY FAR!
REASON: lever action helps you roll the cams.
Try one if you can and see how it feels...


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

Old Browning super x-cellerator. A slow tack driver.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I've been experimenting (playing) with a Hoyt Vantage X8 recently. It has Cam 1/2 Plus which have the usual cam hump on the draw and could hardly be described as smooth. However, the release is smooth and vibration free. More so than any wheel bow I've shot and it seems to have good speed, alhtough I haven't chronographed it yet. I think it's more important that the "smooth" should be in the shot and not the draw. If you get a chance to shoot one you may want to give it a go. I believe this is an example of technology giving us a "better" bow.


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*Bows*

Well I've shot allot of different bows over time and I have to say that up until yesterday my vote was the Bowtech Constitution for smoothness and speed. Was getting 283 with a 385gr arrow at 61#. I wanted to shoot a Commander and see if I got any finger pinch with the shorter ATA and to my amazement the draw cycle was VERY smooth and the noise Well there just wasn't any to be honest or vibration, shooting a 365gr at 64# and getting 282 at 29". So to date I have to say the Commander is getting my attention now.


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

tree_frog said:


> Well I've shot allot of different bows over time and I have to say that up until yesterday my vote was the Bowtech Constitution for smoothness and speed. Was getting 283 with a 385gr arrow at 61#. I wanted to shoot a Commander and see if I got any finger pinch with the shorter ATA and to my amazement the draw cycle was VERY smooth and the noise Well there just wasn't any to be honest or vibration, shooting a 365gr at 64# and getting 282 at 29". So to date I have to say the Commander is getting my attention now.


What is the ATA on the Commander?


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*specs*

The ATA is 37.5 and the brace height is 8" but it does not feel like that short of a brace height when you draw it.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

*There was a thread on here*

a couple of days age about someone who had just bought a Commander to shoot with fingers and he said he was absolutely shocked at how well it shot to have a 37.5 ATA. Sounds like it would be worth a try.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Smooth?*

Has anybody out there shot a 82nd airborne? What was it like did it feel like it can be done with fingers or is it strictly a mechanical bow?


----------



## deerhunter918 (May 15, 2007)

*smoothest bow*

Jennings Carbon XLRS,44 inches axle to axle, totally round wheels, steel cables with adjustable yoke and very heavy ,over 5 pounds. It was one of the first machined riser bows.


----------

